# First GP consultation



## ssltw (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi all! So we went to see our GP this evening for an initial chat about our options. I was a bit worried about what to expect as we live in a small town but she was great, so understanding and no judgement at all. Phew!
A few months ago we went for a consultation at the London Women's Clinic and they found that I had the appearance of PCSO during a scan, so the GP has referred me for further tests to check my hormone levels etc and see where we stand. All necessary STD tests Etc are being done too, and this can all be done over the next couple of weeks.
She said that providing all of the necessary blood tests is the least they can do! She also said that once she has the results she can argue our case to those who hold the 'purse strings', so though nothing is definite we at least have somewhere to start and someone on our side.
Just thought I'd share for all those who are worried about referrals/tests from a GP!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi ssltw, that's great news! Glad you've had as good an experience with your GP as I had with mine. Hope things progress smoothly for you both.


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello. You're lucky to have such an understanding GP. Mine was not so understanding when I had my appointment a few weeks ago, I was trying to find out if I was eligible for any funding for any treatments but she basically said no and did not take my problems into consideration, I have PCOS and had one of my ovaries removed, and she would not refer me to the hospital to speak to anyone there or have any tests done to see if I have any other problems, and said I'd have to refer myself and pay the fee of over £200. So I'm going for a second opinion with a different GP later this month. 
Good luck with starting your treatments and things


----------



## edroses (Aug 30, 2013)

That's really great. Thanks for sharing! Hope I can find the same!


----------

